# Little Brown Bat



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

My daughter rescued this little brown bat that was hiding in a log for her fireplace. I brought him home as he would normaly be hibernating and was very much awake. He is very thin and I think his wing is injured. I am feeding him waxworms and mealworms. There are a couple of bat rehabs in Indiana and hopefully one will take him and maybe fix his wing.
He is very cute. Sorry the picture isn't better.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor thing. That was very nice of your daughter to rescue this poor baby. I would be afraid to touch it, don't they bite?

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i hope the rehab place can take him also, we are losing a lot of bats to white nose syndrome, very very very scary.
he is an important little guy right now.
yes they can bite and should be handled with gloves, if he did bite you it's a automatic death sentence for him because he would need to be tested for rabies


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love bats because I hate bugs. It's fun to watch them flitter about before dark during summer.
I've held some baby bats before. They live between the layers of tin on our garage and well-house. They're cute 

I'm glad you guys saved this little one!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue .. thank you! For those not real familiar with bats, this is a very, very good site: Bat World

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think your little Bat rescue is adorable. I love Bats.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww, he's cute!


That's an unusal place to find a bat. Hope you find somebody to take him in.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Great rescue .. thank you! For those not real familiar with bats, this is a very, very good site: Bat World
> 
> Terry


Thank you, Terry. I contacted Terri Warne from www.BatWorld.org yesterday and she is a great lady! She gave me the name and number of Bob Walton in Fort Wayne who also specializes in bat rehab. I am meeting up with him tomorrow morning in Plymoth to hand over our little bat. If the wing is inured, Bob and his vet will try and repair the injury so the little guy can be released in the spring.
After describing the bat to Terri, she said I have a little 'silver haired bat'.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job, and great save. Bats are so amazing and so important for the environment. You and your daughter deserve a big pat on the back, great job. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What an adorable little rescue. So lucky for him to be found by your daughter and brought to you. If he is injured, then this will give him another chance. Sure hope things work out for him. Bats are cute. I like them. Wouldn't mind having some around here to keep down the mosquito population. If he updates you on the little guys progress, please let us know how he is doing. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Many people dislike bats and most are afraid of them because of rabies. Here they are killed, it's such a shame.
Great job!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I met up with Bob Walton (*GOING BATS*) on Monday to hand over our little rescued bat whom we named 'Olivia'. What a wonderful man! And boy does he know his bats! 
I talked to Bob Tuesday morning and was told 'Olivia' was indeed a little girl bat, in good body weight, and after a thorough exam, had no injuries.  He actually examined her without gloves on as he said she was quite calm and made no attempt to bite. There is a very good possibility that Olivia is pregnant as bats breed in the fall, usually having one pup in the spring. If he notices signs of pregnancy, he will not release Olivia till she has her pup and it is about 4 weeks old. 
Surprisingly....there are a lot of bats being rescued at this time of year.

*Olivia Bat* was named after my Grandaughter, who is a very outgoing, determined and vivacious 9 year old!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice!!! tell him we want pics when the baby is born!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great rescue. I am glad she is not injured and hopefully will have a baby.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you ask if that was a normal place for a bat to hibernate, or whatever it is that they do for the winter?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an amazing rescue! Kudos to all involved for saving this little bug-eater's life!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW SUPER, Debbie!! WELL DONE!!  

I, too, like bats and am just DELIGHTED that Olivia is in a safe place.

We will all be waiting for future updates!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

great rescue


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

When I was about 8 years old, I lost my dog to a car accident. It was a Blue Tick Coonhound.

Anyway. Not long after I lost my dog, I noticed a small bat fly into my dogs dog house in the back yard. Being a kid, I put a piece of screen over the entrance and had him trapped in there. I caught insects for him and put water in there and kept him in the dog house for about a week.

But then my grandmother found out about it and made me remove the screen to let it go.

It continued to live the that dog house for several weeks after I had removed the screen. Leaving in the evening and back before sun up.

I called him Batty of course. He eventually left but while he was still staying in the open dog house, I would put grasshoppers, crickets and whatever I could come up with, in there for him to eat. I never actually saw him eat anything though.

Not as good as a dog, but I thought it was kinda cool anyway.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool that your grandmother supported the bats freedom. Seems like you had an interest in wildlife from early on!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, man, first I'd like to say, thanks for rescuing him. Bats are awesome 
(my faveorite animal) and I don't think any of us should say anything about getting diseases from it because most people think pij's are disease riddled


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Nice work on the rescue.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

what a wonderful story and ending and bats seem so cute with their shiny fur and you are brave for I would have been so what afraid but I guess its what we get used to...
Thanks for the nice story that makes us feel good. c.hert


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Olivia update.....she is a spoiled bat! Bob says she refuses to eat on her own and insists he hand feed her.  She loves her fly time when he lets her out of her cage.....which is one of those large soft sided screened dog crates. She runs up his arm and launches off his shoulder! That's gotta be awsome!

Bob sent me a cute picture with him holding Olivia so I framed it and gave it to my grandaughter, Olivia, for her to keep. And that's a wonderful memory!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update. How wonderful that Olivia is doing so well!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the update, its always nice to hear good happy updates. min


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I love Olivia..


----------

